# Funny Bettas



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got the idea from the "LOL Bettas" post.
These are all pics of Lucky
lolbuilder1.jpg 
lolbuilder2.jpg


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehe I love the "What are you looking at?"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

too cute!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)




----------

